# SAVE THE FROGS! 1st Annual Frog Art Contest



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

The SAVE THE FROGS! 1st Annual Frog Art Contest is officially underway! Both professional and amateur artists are welcome to enter the contest. Entry is free and there are cash prizes and other giveaways:
Frog Art Contest | Cash Prizes

Our goal is to have thousands of schools worldwide taking part in the Frog Art Contest on Save The Frogs Day – April 28th, 2009:
Save The Frogs Day | April 28, 2009

The Frog Art Contest will promote awareness of the amphibian extinction crisis by actively involving a wide sector of society, and we plan to advertise the contest in art museums and school systems worldwide. The best artwork will be used to illustrate a book of frog poetry that will be published and distributed internationally, and the Grand Prize winner’s artwork will be featured on a 100% organic cotton t-shirt in the savethefrogs.com Gift Center. All proceeds from sales of the shirts and books will go towards SAVE THE FROGS! amphibian conservation efforts.

You can view, rate and comment on contest entries, as well as send e-cards of your favorites, here: - Home
The latter options require you to register and log-in.

You can help spread the word by pasting the following picture on your website:









You can put this flyer up at your school or office.
The PDF is available here.









Good luck and have fun!

Kerry
SAVE THE FROGS! Founder & Executive Director
Kerry Kriger


----------

